

A new class of attack via LinkedIn Skills - rjurney
https://twitter.com/rjurney/status/567455739245895681

======
positr0n
Sorry to be that guy, ([http://xkcd.com/1053/](http://xkcd.com/1053/) and
all), but this isn't new. It was discovered soon after the skills feature came
out.

Here's a buzzfeed article from
2013:[http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/heres-how-to-
endorsmen...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/heres-how-to-endorsment-
bomb-your-friends-on-linkedin)

Congrats on your independent discovery though :-)

------
rjurney
I did it all for the lulz.

